# Big fluffy DNA strand



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Suddenly, Robin's Maine **** features and characteristics are beginning to show. A LOT.

In the last 6 months he's gone through a growth spurt, he's now longer than a lot of small dogs. His fur is growing thicker. And... he's gradually packing on the pounds.

Now the **** tail, I don't mind. But I miss my lean, rockin' Robin! My hi-en cat, who watched his food intake, and played all the time. Is there anything I can do? Or is this genetics?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

well (more) pictures of Sir Fluffiness might help...  at least it will help me..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! Where are those pictures you promised us Kurt?!!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Please, pictures!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You promised, you promised!! We want pictures!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Genetics, and Robin will continue to grow and fill out until he's four years old....Maine Coons are slow maturing and can be 20+ lbs. at maturity without being pudgy. And yes he will have a very beautiful plummy tail.


----------

